#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Link dedicado embratel 512 X Velox de 1 mega

## claudemirnetlink

Saudações pessoal, gostaria de saber a opinião dos senhores a respeito do titulo do topico pois utilizo aqui um link ADSL de 1 mega e estou pensando em mudar para um link dedicado de 512 mas a minha grande duvida é se vai valer apena pagar bem mais pelos 512 dedicado embratel. 
Talvez alguem me responda contrate um link de 1 mega mas a questão é que só tenho 53 clientes e para pagar toda essa dinheirama não dar. 
Sei que link dedicado é melhor que ADSL mas a questão é, um link dedicado de 512 é equivalente a qual link ADSL ?

----------


## panther

Analise qual a garantia do ADSL e qual a tx de up e download.

Qual o SLA de ambos? Sem isto fica dificil responder. Será apenas chute, talvez chutes bons, baseados na experiência prática da galera, mas o correto seria avaliar SLA de ambos.......


Abraço

----------


## kryseck

Se este link da embratel 512Kbps for dedicado full com CIR(committed Information Rate - banda garantida para o link) normalmente de 99%, com toda certeza é melhor q 1Mbps ADSL.

Você não só terá 512K vindo e indo(up e down) como a garantia sempre(24h/dia) te fornecerá o teto dos 512K, o q não acontece com o ADSL, claro!

Hoje tenho aqui 256K full e atendo 67 clientes com planos de 70K e 90K (com servidor Mikrotik redondinho) e nesta semana estarei recendo o upgrade para 1M, pois a demanda está ótima aqui.

Abraço!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

adsl eh um lixo !!! ilusão apenas..

link dedicado bate na cara dessas adsl tudo..

----------


## wppitpmp

Como nossa amigo la ensima comentou, se for Link Full,(q quer dizer q vc tem upload e download ao mesmo tempo, coisa q nao acontece na ADSL), vai ficar Otimo. 
So lembre-se, voce nao pode vender planos com mais d 500K, senao nao da neh, o q pode ter acontecido vc tendo uma ADSL d 1MB.

Qual seu maior plano no provedor?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao existe uma equivalencia entre link dedicado e adsl...

adsl eh variavel... eles prometem ATÉ 1MB .. e garantem em media 10% disso.. ou seja.. 1024kbits * 10% = 102,4Kbits ..

o que passar de 102k eh "lucro" :P

----------


## claudemirnetlink

Respondendo a pergunta do amigo, os meus planos são de 128Kbps equivalem a 94% o restante é 256Kbps que são algumas Lan houses que tenho em minha rede que por sinal consomem muita banda e o tempo todo funcionado em media 14 horas no ar por dia e todos os dias da semana. Vocês pegam estes tipos de clientes ?

----------


## FabricioViana

Outro dia uma escola de ingles queria ligar 50 maquinas de uma vez e pagar uma mensalidade! Nem pensar!!

É claro que link full é MUITO melhor que ADSL, nao tem nem o que discutir. Agora, ja pensou em colocar mais um ADSL e fazer um load balance?? As vezes resolve o seu problema com o numero de usuarios que voce tem hoje, pois com53 usuarios pagar um link full as vezes fica muito caro.. Depende da regiao que voce esta...

----------


## wppitpmp

Eu pego sim, cliente d LAN, so controlo a banda ja no cliente, e nao tem problema nenhum, so que temos um LINK FULL d 1MB, e uma adsl d 800K, com 60 clientes, e subindo..

So que trabalhamos com marcacao d pacote, tudo q eh http, https, smtp, e pop e DNS, sai pelo link, e o resto sai pela ADSL, fica show..

----------


## FabricioViana

E como voce barra o download de HTTP para rapidshare, megaupload, etc etc? Isso tem sido o maior volume de trafego aqui!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

faça marcação de pacotes usando o MATCH STRING...

e vc tera duas opções:

1- desviar o trafego desses sites para uma adsl...
2- limitar a velocidade de conexao para estes sites !!

----------


## fasthand

Legal vou ver melhor este sistema de marcação de pacote...

----------

